# Male howling banshees?



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi guys, in the eldar codex it says that most but not all howling banshees are female, so im guessing you can get males ones. I read somewhere that the male banshees still go to war in female armour, is this true?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

They are very few.

But they exist, no models though.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Cross-dressing eldar? i'm not finding myself surprised.....


----------



## solkan (Apr 24, 2008)

"Why do the Mon'kei keep staring at the battery packs on my armour? What's wrong with those savages?" :scratchhead:


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Those answers didnt really help except the first one:biggrin:


----------



## Malakor (Apr 22, 2009)

I thought the only really unique thing about the Banshee armour was the psychosonic mask? I would be surprised if the eldar armourers couldn't sort out a male variant.


----------



## Kaithan (Aug 20, 2009)

Well... if there are male banshees... that would be not a banshee XD

If you read about the Howling Banshee, they call themselves the "Bride of Khaine". So far the guys turn to gays and Khaine don't strike them for it, than they can be the brides of him too :laugh:
Othervise I can't see the point of a male Banshee.

The name itself, "Howling Banshee" refers to a *woman spirit*, usually seen as an omen of death, messenger of the Otherword. This is the other reason I can't see the point of the male banshees :wink:

But if the Codex says so, than they exists.
I guess their counterpart in the male diversion is the Striking Scorpion or the Warlock. I don't think a man would go willingly to a "female only" path of the Aspects.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

If you've been around the block a few times and tried all the male aspects, might as well swing over to the other side and have some fun, eh?


----------



## Kaithan (Aug 20, 2009)

hailene said:


> If you've been around the block a few times and tried all the male aspects, might as well swing over to the other side and have some fun, eh?


LOL xD
Well actually considering we are speaking about eldar... than such an idea is not so unthinkable after all. :biggrin::laugh:


----------

